

Why does this Threejs link give me a Blue Screen of Death on iOS? - monsterix
http://threejs.org/examples/misc_controls_fly

======
Sonicmouse
Whoever posted this is an asshole. Period.

You link a page that explains what's going on and give a warning about
clicking the link.

You don't link the exploit directly so anyone using an iPhone blue screens.

~~~
ivan_ah
Why I generally agree with you, I see a silver lining on this cloud, namely,
in that hundreds of people out there today will have a few minutes away from
pixels. It's a Sunday after all---step away from the pixels.

------
mrdoob2
Should be fixed now I think.

------
monsterix
Typically I'd expect memory intensive webGL processes to crash the browser
(only), but here this threejs demo took down the whole operating system with
it. Tried it on both iPhone and iPad Air with updated iOS 8.1.2.

~~~
pavlov
I've seen this before on the Mac: especially in the PowerPC era, it used to be
quite easy to accidentally craft OpenGL code that would trigger a bug in the
GPU driver, resulting in either a GUI lockup or a kernel panic.

It's disappointing and worrying to see this happen on iOS. One of the original
concerns against WebGL was that its direct mapping into OpenGL would enable
exploits based on GPU driver bugs.

